# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  نرم افزار شبیه ساز لینوکس در ویندوز برای کامپایل برنامه ها

## armiya

با سلام 
قبل از هر چیز عذر خواهی میکنم چون نمیدونم پستمو تو بخش مناسبی از تالار مینویسم یا خیر . 
سوال من اینه :از دوستان کسی نمیدونه چجوری میشه بی دردسر نرم افزار شبیه ساز لینوکس در ویندوز  Cygwinرو  نصب کرد . چون این نرم افزار بصورت انلاین دانلود و نصب میشه و موقعی که به هر دلیلی اتصال قطع بشه یا سرور نتونه سرویس بده گیر میکنه و دیگه ادامه نمیده نصب رو . و وقتی هم که کامل نتونه نصب بشه نرم افزار بطور طبیعی درست کار نمیکنه . سوال من اینه که راهی وجود داره که بشه پکیجش رو کامل گرفت بدون اینکه نصب کنین و گیر کنه یجوری که اگه اینترنت کند بود یا قطع شد resume  داشته باشه که ادامه بده از همجونجایی که قطع شده ؟؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad#reza

خوب vmware نصب کن لینوکسم روش ، برنامتو بنویسو و تست کن. چرا به خودت عذاب میدی؟ :-/

----------


## armiya

اطلاعاتی درباره پارتیشن لینوکس ندارم میترسم دیتاهایی که تو ویندوز دارم بپره اگه میشه دقیق تر راهنماییم کنین ممنون میشم

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> اطلاعاتی درباره پارتیشن لینوکس ندارم میترسم دیتاهایی که تو ویندوز دارم بپره اگه میشه دقیق تر راهنماییم کنین ممنون میشم


شما از مجازی ساز هایی چون VMWare یا VirtualBox استفاده کنید بهترین و راحترین روشه.

----------


## mohammad#reza

دوست عزیز زمانی که شما از مجازی ساز vmware یا virtualbox استفاده میکنی سیستم عامل مورد نظر چه ویندوز چه لینوکس چه داس چه بی اس دی و چه ... تو فضای مجازی نصب و اجرا میشن و هیچ ربطی به اطلاعات ویندوز شما نداره. اصن موقع اجرای برنامه شبیه ساز انگار شما یه برنامه مثل فوتوشاپو باز کردی با بستنش همه چیز تموم میشه. ااااااغااااااا اصن شبیه سازو ساختن که ادم تو خرابکاری کنه هر کاری دلش خواس بکنه بدون اینکه خسارتی رو دست ادم بزاره چه نرم افزاری چه سخت افزاری. در ضمن پیشنهاد من به شما vmware هستش چون سرعتش برعکس حجم بالاش نسبت به virtualbox بیشتره.

----------


## armiya

ممنون  دوست عزیز از راهنماییتون

----------

